# Brutal biceps



## Gman2050uk (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys was wondering if and one could give me some ideas on a brutal bicep work out?


----------



## jakery96 (Jul 17, 2013)

This is what i do:

4x8-10 preacher curls

4x8-10 DB hammer curls on preacher pad for more isolation

4x8-10 standing BB curls

4x8-10 incline DB curls (get alot of Stretch/movement)

3 sets of chinups until failure on each set

...not sure of thats brutal, but man my biceps are pumped after that.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I do 2 sets of hammer curls a week.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Since not training biceps and doing more back work my arms are getting stronger and stronger!

I train back heavy and hard then 2 sets db curls 2 sets of hammers to finish them off but there usually destroyed by then!

Once a month ill do a bicep tricep workout for fun!


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

palms facing pull ups ez bar/ hammer curls /oly bar curl and repeat for 3-4 sets..???


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Chuck some chins in on your back day, then along with any rows and pullups you would normally do, a couple of sets of any bicep isolation should finish them off nicely. Changing this isolation exercise on a 2-3 week basis might help too.

For a change every once in a while I might do a drop set with the curls, with no rest between dropping weights and going all the way down to the 5kgs. Or put two 10kg plates onto an ez bar and do 100 reps... back against a wall and only resting at the bottom (no putting the bar down).


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I do 3 sets of bb curls and 3 sets of preacher curls at the end of my back session


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

just keep it simple


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Gman2050uk said:


> Hi guys was wondering if and one could give me some ideas on a brutal bicep work out?


Go to bicep fuuuuark up 

5 x 10 reverse grip ez bar curls with 10 seconds rest between sets, all sets same weight first couple should be easy but keep the rests to literally 10 seconds no need to take hands off bar really

Single arm db preacher curls 3 x 8

Close grip cable curls superset rope hammer curls 3 x 10 on each

Incline db curls palms facing up all the time 2 x 6-8 full stretch/hang bottom of every rep

Then stretch them out good when you've finished !


----------



## Gman2050uk (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow cheers guys gonna give some of these a blast at mo I'm doing mon-biceps/back tue-chest/triceps wed-quads/hamstrings/calfs thurs-shoulders/forearms fri-abs sat/sun rest.

But looking for more brutal as think I can push myself more that what I'm doing at mo and have less rest between reps.


----------



## Mr Self (Jun 7, 2013)

1.ez curl 4 sets 4-10 rep super set with ez preacher curls same sets and rep.

2.standing db alt curl 3 sets 8-12 rep.

3.hammer curl 3 sets 8-12 rep.

that is [email protected]#king killer workout.go heavy and intense.


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

I never used to work bi,s directley because they just bore me heavy back and plenty of calories made my arms grow. Now i have started to train them direct i have not seen any difference at all my bi,s are weak and sitting at 18.5 inch


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

150+ Pull/Chin Ups per week for me :thumb:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

3 sets of whatever exercise I feel like at the end of of every session.


----------



## pyeman (Apr 3, 2007)

ATM I do seated with 30 kg dumbbells and rep to failure, then repeat with 25kg, and again with 17.5kg. That's what I find gives me a good pump. Then I do standing EZ curls with 40 kg. Its good to keep changing your routine to shock your muscles


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

jakery96 said:


> This is what i do:
> 
> 4x8-10 preacher curls
> 
> ...


Pumped but if any of that is too failure they wont grow much

Far too much


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Pumped but if any of that is too failure they wont grow much
> 
> Far too much


Is it not a good idea to train bis to failure in your opinion?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Jez guys keep it simple

Quality not quantity and full range with true balls to the wall failure on 2 -3 sets and a total of 8 sets


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Breda said:


> Is it not a good idea to train bis to failure in your opinion?


Failure is fine but not at that volume

Bicep makes up about a fifth of the arms muscle mass it gets hit during back and attachments get strained on chest and shoulders

They dont need tons of work short strict and hard


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

pyeman said:


> ATM I do seated with 30 kg dumbbells and rep to failure, then repeat with 25kg, and again with 17.5kg. That's what I find gives me a good pump. Then I do standing EZ curls with 40 kg. Its good to keep changing your routine to shock your muscles


If your using that weight then i would question the quality of your reps


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Failure is fine but not at that volume
> 
> Bicep makes up about a fifth of the arms muscle mass it gets hit during back and attachments get strained on chest and shoulders
> 
> They dont need tons of work short strict and hard


I agree big man


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Really squeeze at the top and slow on the way down. I don't over do it on bi's at all.... But what I do is super strict and super slow.

It's working for my 19's.

I do find bi's get painfully pumped quickly plus I'm always stretching out.


----------



## pyeman (Apr 3, 2007)

Therealbigbear said:


> If your using that weight then i would question the quality of your reps


Sure I could use strict form with lighter weight but that wouldn't be what I class as a brutal bicep workout, I feel for my training its better to sacrifice a little form occasionally when lifting heavy that way over time you get stronger your form improves, I only do this for Biceps once every six weeks the rest of the time I do go lighter and use strict form and more variety. Just experiment and find what works for you, if you can barely lift a glass of milk the next day you know your workout hit the spot.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Brutal biceps wo? How about gvt 10x10 30-60sec rest periods?

Do single arms at a time so buy the time your done with 1 arm its time to do the other, over and over for 100reps each arm. 10reps per set with your 15rep max weight, rest pauses at the end of sets when you need it.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Slow 5-10sec negatives will increase intensity of any wo and also need to use less weight.

Also I like mike mentzer hiit if you can handle it which is basicly pre-exhausting with iso then superset with a compound to 'true failure', I did for chest but wimped out on legs at the time if I'm honest.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

a few quick hard sets after back should be enough, personally I don't get much training then direct,so

do plenty of close grip pulls/chins etc and do a couple of sets of preacher curls at the end.


----------

